

The origin of XEmacs according to Richard Stallman - tmachinecharmer
http://stallman.org/articles/xemacs.origin

======
winestock
For the sake of completeness, Richard P. Gabriel's account is here:
<http://www.dreamsongs.com/DiBona-OReillyLetter.html>

And Jamie Zawinski's account of this is here:
<http://www.jwz.org/doc/lemacs.html>

------
T_S_
Forking. Sacrament, not a sin. But don't tell that to the prophets.

